# I'm 95% Sure my Son has DP



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

This really sucks. A couple of weeks back my son said that sometimes he feels like a ghost and like he is dead. At first we thought that he might have said it because I had mentioned those feelings, though not in his presence and not for about 4-6 months previous. So last night, he went and hid in the bathroom. His dad asked him what was wrong and he said that he had the ghost feeling. We can't really get straight answer out of him other than he feels dead. He had a headache with it last night. This morning he was eating breakfast and got a weird look on his face. He said the ghost feeling was back. His hands started to shake and he covered his eyes with his hands and put his head on the table. He was kind of freaking out. I held him until it passed enough that he could eat. I asked him if his head hurt and he said yes. About 20 minutes later I was in the bathroom drying my hair and he started to look at himself in the mirror. He got a weird look on his face again and said that he didn't feel better. Randomly today, I have asked him if the ghost feeling is gone and he says not yet. The thing is that he doesn't act like its still there.

Needless to say, this is heart breaking for me. I would do anything to prevent people from feeling dp, but especially my children. He is so much like me in that he worries about a lot of stuff and I was hoping that we might dodge the panic attack bullet. I never even considered that dp might be a threat for him. Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised. His life has been massively unstable for the past year. He has switched homes 4 times (between my husband and I) and talks all of the time about our divorce, how he it would be easier if we lived together, etc. Also, my grandma died 2 years ago and he has never gotten over that. He talks about death all of the time. I know it distrubs him.

I made an appointment with the doctor for next friday. I know that dp sensations can be rouge symptoms of both migraines and seizures. Since he mentioned the headache last night, I am hoping and praying that it is just migraines. I honestly don't know what to do for him. If I knew, I'd be cured by now. I just told him that when it happens sometimes laying down in a quiet room helps it go away. Also told him to NOT be afraid. To tell himself that it is just his mind playing tricks on him and that he isn't dead. I also tried to get him to participate in a grounding exercise that my new counselor introduced to me but it was in the middle of his attack and I think he was just too freaked out to focus.

This is so strange. My sister got dp a year before I did and now my son has it 6 months after I got it. What is going on with our genes??? Anyway, please keep my little guy in your prayers. He is only 5 years old and I seriously would give my life in a heartbeat to save him the hell of having dp. I don't want him to be one of those kids who gets it in childhood and it never goes away.


----------



## RenZimE (Feb 10, 2010)

Awww bless you TFP. That really does sound like the most horrifying situation for any mom to be in







Here's hoping the doctors appointment yields a result that is very much treatable for your little guy. You really do sound like such a caring person, and both you and your son will be in my prayers tonight. God bless you both.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

RenZimE said:


> Awww bless you TFP. That really does sound like the most horrifying situation for any mom to be in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Ren


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

This is so sad. I'm sorry to hear this. From what I know about your son, he doesn't at all deserve something like this in his life. Praying for your family.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> This is so sad. I'm sorry to hear this. From what I know about your son, he doesn't at all deserve something like this in his life. Praying for your family.


Thanks David. He totally doesn't deserve it and I am going to do everything I can to help him, even if I don't know how to help myself. Seeing a neurologist, demanding a PET scan, taking him to counseling, whatever it takes. Even if I can't prevent these episodes for him, I want to equipt him with the tools to deal with them so that, hopefully, the doesn't ever get full blown DPD.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

very interesting that he complained of a headache as well. I started getting killer migraines after about a month of my DP being triggered, and I've read clinical articles linking migraines and DP. I really hope that this is a small phase your son is going through, i couldn't even imagine going through this at a younger age. peace


----------



## guest1234 (Mar 23, 2010)

It sounds to me like he is stressing out and feeling insecure about your divorce and your own DP (I am NOT saying this is your fault please don't think that) and this may be triggering DP like symptoms. Kids are really perceptive so even if you haven't talked about DP in front of him he is bound to know something is not right. 
I think the best thing you can do is just show him how much you love him and reassure him as much as you can that everything is going to be fine and make sure your husband does the same - I am not a parent so am no authority on the subject, just giving you my perception. Hope it helps!


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

I will pray for your son, i hope he dont get DP, i know what a pain it is, and at his age...ouch cant even imagine, lets all pray 2gthr and we will get what we pray for in the Lords name. "What 2 or 3 is praying for in my name they will receive" The lord says, he who cannot lie.

Oh btw, jzt as u know, kids seems to have some sorta "Mystical powers".
Ill take my little sister for an example: My mother was having a period with intense anxiety etc, and it affected my little sister a little. remember as sum1 stated earlier: Its not ur fault, and he might just have a migraine as sum1 else said above aswell, hes talking about the death of ur granny and the divorce...which might be stressful for him, a child dont have all the defense mechanisms that older people do.
May God bless ur son and give him peace in his mind, may all his pain go away with the wind that the lord will send, may the blood of Jesus Christ heal him for eternity, never shall he fear, who have Christ by his side.


----------

